# 15,000 Stills to create a video



## brianewan (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I hope this might be of some interest, I've just completed a project created entirely from 15'000 still photo's shot on a Canon 400D.


The Ambience Affair - Devil in the Detail on Vimeo


Brian


----------



## Formatted (Feb 21, 2010)

Love it! Awesome stuff there.

Ain't a huge fan of the song though


----------



## brianewan (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Formatted!


----------



## JPooh (Feb 22, 2010)

wow! hella sweetness!


----------



## 13ofHEARTS (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, that's really incredible! At some points, I couldn't believe that you didn't use a video camera. My mom looked at the computer and asked me what movie I was watching.


----------



## durden (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice work. I've been rolling some ideas like this around in my head. Did you use a intervalometer?


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty damn sweet.

It looks a whole lot like Washington State!


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome creativity


----------



## C-Towner (Feb 22, 2010)

Really cool, I am sure that this was an immense amount of work, but it paid off.


----------



## BAmereihn (Feb 22, 2010)

wow thats great work


----------



## Big (Feb 22, 2010)

I dont know if it's just me but the video played choppy due to lagging. I couldn't finish watching it...


----------



## Geaux (Feb 24, 2010)

Amazing work, but I think he cheapened it with the ending and the MS Paint type graphics lol.


----------



## bc2292 (Mar 7, 2010)

This was super gnarly!
How long did it take to shoot all this?


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very intresting! I wouldnt have the patience to put 15,000 pics in sequence to make a video! :banghead: Awesome job though! :cheers:


----------



## skieur (Mar 8, 2010)

Big said:


> I dont know if it's just me but the video played choppy due to lagging. I couldn't finish watching it...


 
Actually, it was understandable that it was choppy in part because it was not shot as video.  A still camera does not shoot 24 or 30 frames per second and therefore replicating the smoothness of video from a series of stills is almost impossible.  Technically it was more an animation than a video.

Nevertheless it was a great job.

skieur


----------



## lucypaddydog (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought it was very good, the patience you must have for the time it must have taken, well done. so can you share with this beginer how you did it?


----------



## thomas.corbett (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice affect the stills give it. The lighting was very nice in it as well. Good work.


----------

